# Laptop Battery won't charge past 0%



## shycode (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm using Windows XP on a Toshiba Satellite L25 S1217 with a Intel Celeron M processor, 1.60GHz, and 448 MB of RAM. The battery is a Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery. Recently, I had to replace the AC/DC charger due to its faulty electrical cord. The battery fell to 0% and will not charge with the new AC/DC charger. The laptop will not function unless it is hooked into electricity through the new AC/DC charger. 

Any help or advice is appreciated! 

Thank you.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi and welcome to TSF! I beleive you have a faulty battery. Does this model use a molded battery for that particular laptop, or is it the Toshiba Standard 12 contact battery? Try leaving the laptop pluggin in and off for 24 hours. It may need reconditioning. Use this program:

http://www.passmark.com/products/batmon.htm

Post back all the information in the 'Battery Information' window. The icon is the picture of the battery in the toolbar.

-Eddie


----------



## shycode (Jul 26, 2006)

Sorry I'm so late replying. The problem is still occurring. This is the information from the Battery Information window:

Battery #1: 0% Charging
Battery Name: PA34200-1BRS
Unique ID: 0TOSHIBA PA34200-1BRS
Chemistry: LION
Power State: On Line, Charging
Manufacturer: TOSHIBA

I downloaded the battery monitor program too. Here is the information from that:









Should I go ahead and try leaving it off for 24 Hours?

Thanks!


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

OK, the system cannot communicate with the battery. You either have bad contacts or a bad smart controller. Try cleaning the contacts on the laptop and the battery with a cloth. Do you have a molded battery or the Toshiba standard? The standard is below:


----------



## robkent4571 (Aug 31, 2006)

*batttery problem*

hello

i have a toshiba satelite s-1800 and i also replaced the AC adaptor, first things first, make sure that that adaptor is set on AC, then check the input and make sure they match, also check output, then if they is still problems try, if you have toshiba power save, alltering the settings

good look


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

The real answer is if the battery is 3 or more years old, you need to replace it.

Most batteries only last 3 years at the max. This is also based upon the manufacture date as well for Li-Ion as they have a limited life span. You might get lucky and your battery might last a bit longer, however, you are on borrowed time.

Probably what what happened if you ran your battery totally flat due to the bad power adapter. There is a special circuit in these "smart" batteries that will loose configuration data if the battery is run flat and they will not charge if this circuit looses power, however, sometimes the machine can communicate with the battery and see the serial number and battery type, etc.

Sounds like at the end of the day it is time to replace your battery.

JamesO


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

I still don't think so. Something is hindering the computer's access to the SMART data. Regardless of the battery's cells' health, it should still be able to read the specs and critical bias' of it. The internal links may have been severed as well. This sometimes happens when they receive shock or vibration.


----------



## ckgreenman (Jun 22, 2008)

Has anyone found a solution to this problem. I have the same thing happening and would like to know if there is a solution.

I have a Toshiba 1905-S303 and my battery (2nd one) got to a point where it just won't last. Shortly afterward it started acting funny in that the battery light started flashing and it started taking a really long time to get past the bios screen (unless I removed the battery). Well I finally got a new battery, only now it won't charge the new battery at all.

Both Linux and Windows XP show the battery as fully charged at 0%.

I'm inclined to think it's an issue of not communicating with the battery but I don't know if there is a fix or not.


----------



## zerodegrees (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes. I have the same problem with my Toshiba A75-S213. The battery was at 97% then began dropping very quickly then the computer would not switch over to the AC after the battery quit. I checked out the AC and it's o.k. The battery I'm not so sure about. It is three years old and probably ready for the graveyard. But even so, every laptop I've ever owned switched over to AC and ran the pooter. This one won't run with or without the battery installed. The battery is Model. PA3383U-1BRS. The AC light just blinks.


----------



## ckgreenman (Jun 22, 2008)

zerodegrees said:


> Yes. I have the same problem with my Toshiba A75-S213. The battery was at 97% then began dropping very quickly then the computer would not switch over to the AC after the battery quit. I checked out the AC and it's o.k. The battery I'm not so sure about. It is three years old and probably ready for the graveyard. But even so, every laptop I've ever owned switched over to AC and ran the pooter. This one won't run with or without the battery installed. The battery is Model. PA3383U-1BRS. The AC light just blinks.


Sounds like you're having a different problem then I am. Mine flat won't charge the battery but run's perfectly fine with the AC adapter. In fact I absolutely HAVE to have the AC adapter plugged in. The instant I pull the plug the laptop goes dead. 

As for your battery, I think 3 years (depending on usage) is probably about right for replacement. You can try getting a new battery and see if your problem fixes itself. Unfortunately I don't know if there's a fix for my problem unless it involves replacing the motherboard.


----------

